# [solved] Tastatur zu empfindlich

## schmidicom

Ich habe beim Laptop ein kleines Problem das stellenweise ziemlich unangenehm ist und leider lässt sich bis jetzt keine Lösung finden.

Bei einmal Tippen (egal wo, ob Konsole oder X11) werden die Buchstaben oft zweimal ausgelöst vor allem die auf der linken Seite der Tastatur. Am Anfang hatte ich noch das Touchpad unter verdacht doch das kann es nicht sein den es ist beim Tippen für 2s deaktiviert. Egal was am Laptop eingesteckt wird es passiert einfach zwischen durch und manchmal sogar mehrmals hintereinander.

Hat von euch einer eine Idee wo her das kommt und wie man das verhindern könnte?

Mein Laptop ist ein Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E520 (Bild im Link unten)

https://plus.google.com/photos/117764336558389453285/albums/5871169191549079921Last edited by schmidicom on Sat Jun 22, 2013 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, vermutlich wird es eher an den Schaltern liegen, zb verursacht durch Verunreinigung oder/und Korrosion an den Kontaktflächen der Schalter.

Ein Vorschlag: Teste doch mal ob dieses Fehlverhalten auch mit einem anderen System (zb von einer LiveCD aus) auftritt. So könnte man schon mal das System, oder eine unglückliche Konfiguration ausschließen.

Und teste auch ob es mit einem extern angeschlossenen Keyboard auch auftreten würde.

Sprich zunächst erst mal ein wenig nach den Ausschlussverfahren vorgehen :)

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, vermutlich wird es eher an den Schaltern liegen, zb verursacht durch Verunreinigung oder/und Korrosion an den Kontaktflächen der Schalter.
> 
> Ein Vorschlag: Teste doch mal ob dieses Fehlverhalten auch mit einem anderen System (zb von einer LiveCD aus) auftritt. So könnte man schon mal das System, oder eine unglückliche Konfiguration ausschließen.
> 
> Und teste auch ob es mit einem extern angeschlossenen Keyboard auch auftreten würde.
> ...

 

Um auf der Konsole zu testen ob dort ein wackliger oder ähnliches bei der Tastatur vorliegt kann er auch in der Konsole 

```
setterm -repeat off
```

eingeben. Sollte dann ein Buchstabe noch zweimal oder mehr ausgelöst werden liegt ein "wackliger" vor. Nur so zu Ergänzung ... 

MfG

----------

## schmidicom

Also ich bin jetzt in die Konsole gegangen und habe mit seterm die Wiederholung abgeschaltet und es passiert immer noch und zwar genau beim runter drücken oder loslassen der Tasten nicht aber beim drauf bleiben. Mit externen Tastaturen hab ich es auch getestet und da passiert es nie also wird es wohl ein Defekt an der Tastatur von Laptop sein.  :Sad: 

Kann man das softwareseitig irgendwie abfangen oder muss ich das Ding jetzt wirklich ausbauen und ersetzen?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Also ich bin jetzt in die Konsole gegangen und habe mit seterm die Wiederholung abgeschaltet und es passiert immer noch und zwar genau beim runter drücken oder loslassen der Tasten nicht aber beim drauf bleiben. Mit externen Tastaturen hab ich es auch getestet und da passiert es nie also wird es wohl ein Defekt an der Tastatur von Laptop sein. 
> 
> Kann man das softwareseitig irgendwie abfangen oder muss ich das Ding jetzt wirklich ausbauen und ersetzen?

 

Das kannst du Softwareseitig wohl vergessen. Wenn das mit externer Tastatur nicht passiert und mit setterm und einer Livecd doch

dann wird bei deiner Tastatur der physikalischer Kontakt wohl mehrfach ausgelöst (aus welchen gründen auch immer, Leiter auf Folie,

wackliges Kabel von Tastatur intern usw.). Da hilft wohl nur Schrauben.

MfG

----------

## schmidicom

Ich hatte gehofft das man hier was ähnliches machen könnte wie es damals bei diesem Handy von Samsung als man merkte das die Lautstärkeregler an der Seite zu empfindlich sind. Aber fürs erste bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als das Ding mal aufzumachen oder falls die Garantie noch läuft in die Reparatur zu geben.  :Sad: 

EDIT: (22.06.2013)

Nun habe ich die Tastatur ausgebaut und so gut gereinigt und ausgeblasen wie ich konnte und auch alle Kontakte überprüft und es scheint tatsächlich besser zu sein aber ob es wirklich so ist wird nur die Zeit zeigen.

----------

